#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Input Mask/Validation rule

## SMAlvarez

I have two questions:

1.





> The ending input mask should use periods as separators, as in 987.654.3210 with only the last seven digits required.



What I tried was:





> 999\.000\.0000;;_



But that only takes cares of the . separators, I don't know how to make it show only the last seven digits only.

2.




> Define a table validation rule to verify that ContractStartDate field values precede ContractEndDate field values in time.



I tried for the table in the property sheet under "Valadation Rule." this:





> [ContractStartDate]<[ContractEndDate]



Didn't work.

----------

